# dehydrating sour cherries



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The dried sour cherries that I have bought are sweetened with either sugar or corn syrup. My tree is loaded with cherries, and I would like to know if anyone has dried them and added sweetening before drying. Unsweetened dried sour cherries taste even more sour than before they are dried. 

What did you use, and did it work well?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

You can simmer them in a simple syrup (sugar and water) for a while and then dry them and it is supposed to help cut the tartness. I did try it with cranberries and it did help a little--cooked them for about 10 minutes and let them cool in the syrup. I used a light syrup but I don't know if using a heavier syrup would make them sweeter?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

NEfarmgirl said:


> You can simmer them in a simple syrup (sugar and water) for a while and then dry them and it is supposed to help cut the tartness. I did try it with cranberries and it did help a little--cooked them for about 10 minutes and let them cool in the syrup. I used a light syrup but I don't know if using a heavier syrup would make them sweeter?


Thanks, I think I'll try that even though I really do not like using sugar. I could try honey maybe. I do love dried cherries, though, and might make an exception using sugar.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Love the taste of honey but its flavor might overpower the cherries. Just my personal opinion. We dried them without sweetening and find the cherries sour but still tasty.


----------

